# Cco..?



## inconspicuous (Mar 10, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question, but a few people here and on youtube have mentioned getting MAC at CCOs and I was just wondering if it was a US-only thing or if we had CCOs in the UK?  

Thanks ladies


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 10, 2009)

Read this:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/uk-ccos-39225/


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 10, 2009)

No probs!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 13, 2009)

This is also a useful thread, lists the different CCOs and what members have seen/bought at them. I live really close to the Cheshire Oaks one and have found some awesome stuff from time to time.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/ccos-uk-85257/


----------

